# fishing



## natekl (May 14, 2017)

Next week I will be going down to pensacola for some fishing. I will be fishing from the pier and surf. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to fish for or what to use for bait? I am trying to catch king mackerel, spanish, cobia, red fish, pompano and if possible a mahi mahi. Ive never been to pensacola to fish so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

catch some live bait in the pier like cigar minnows or small hard tails and throw them out and wait


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What he said

Also check into Navarre Peir.... if Pensacola's isnt hitting.


----------

